# Partition problems



## James7 (Aug 18, 2002)

I was formating my friends computer and when I went to reinstall her Windows 95 OS I got an error up not allowing me to go anyfurther with the instalation. The message sugested that I create a DOS partition. I used FDISk on the boot disk to find there is already a dos partition. I'm not quite sure what to do and don't want to messy my friends computer up anymore than it is. Thanks for anyhelp


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

You may as well go ahead and remove the previous partition and make a new one being sure that it is set to be the Active one. Restart, then format the drive from the floppy and then load Win95.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

James,
While partitioning the disk did you follow the exact sequence i.e.,
Create a Primary DOS Partition, Create an Extended DOS Partition, Create Logical Drives in the Extended DOS Partition and finally setting the Primary DOS Partition Active? The links below could help you out to know more about fdisk. Check them and this could solve the problem -

http://www.compguystechweb.com/troubleshooting/fdisk/fdisk_scr.html

http://www.newlogic.co.uk/kbase/fdisk/page2.htm

http://www3.sympatico.ca/rhwatson/dos7/u-fdisk-1.html

Try these and get back...


----------



## James7 (Aug 18, 2002)

God I'm sorry its taken this long for me to get back to you but I have had loads of problems which I won't get into. Thanks very much for the info on the dos partitions but I have managed to figure out that I can't reinstall win 95 because the disk has at some point been compressed or parts of it have. It not being my computer I couldn't tell you anymore than that. I hope you can help me on this as well as I am still at a loss if not more so.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> the disk has at some point been compressed or parts of it have.


Is that a compressed drive?


----------



## James7 (Aug 18, 2002)

well I think it is, From what dos tells me. I'v been just looking at some dos commands and I'm looking into the drvspace command. I haven't used it before so I'm not sure about the whole thing.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes you can use that. To know abt that command use these links -

http://users.cybercity.dk/~bse26236/batutil/help/DRVSPS.HTM

http://users.cybercity.dk/~bse26236/batutil/help/DS_UNC_N.HTM

Hope this helps...


----------



## James7 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey, ok well after being on my friends computer again, again I'm back here because I don't know what to do.

As I said before when I try to run setup on the Win95 CD I get an error up:

"Setup found a compressed volume or a disk-chache untility on your computer. Quit setup and check your compressed volume with your disk compression software or remove the disk-chache untility. Then run setup again"

then you can press enter which takes you back to the dos prompt or press escape which continues with the windows setup. 

After I agree to the license I get another error message up:

"Error SU-0013	

Setup could not create files on your startup drive and cannot setup windows.

If you have HPFS or windows nt file system, you must creat a ms-dos boot partition. If you have a LANtastic server or Superstor compression, disable it before running setup. "

it quits setup and thats all she wrote.

To the best of my knowledge there is no Compressed volumes anywhere and to be honest I'm unsure of what a disk-catche untility. But after formating and recreating an active dos boot partition and still getting up the same message I am totaly lost for Ideas.

God I'm boring myself with this I can only guess what you think, once again I thank you for your help before and ANY further help on the matter would greatly appreciated. James


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

James,
Take a look at this link here and it might help more -

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q129971



> Error SU0013
> Setup could not create files on your startup drive and cannot set up Windows. If you have HPFS or Windows NT file system, you must create an MS-DOS boot partition. If you have LANtastic server or SuperStor compression, disable it before running Setup. See SETUP.TXT on Setup Disk 1 or the Windows CD-ROM.
> You may receive this error message if you install Windows 95 over Windows 95 OSR2 and you are using the FAT32 file system on your hard disk. You may also receive this error message if you are running EZ Drive and you have the Floppy Boot Protection option enabled in EZ Drive. To resolve this behavior, disable the Floppy Boot Protection option in EZ Drive.


----------

